# 2018/2019 Season Pass Prices



## asnowmobiler (Feb 21, 2018)

Blue Mountain in Pa released their early price for an unlimited pass $399 
They have a limited # at this tier.


----------



## Jully (Feb 21, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> Blue Mountain in Pa released their early price for an unlimited pass $399
> They have a limited # at this tier.



That is quite cheap. Are the passes there usually that low?


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 21, 2018)

Weekend tickets are $62, I think the regular season pass price is $650??
This year they will only offer one season pass, so no off peak pass will be offered.
It's decent sized hill and it's halfway between my work and home.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 22, 2018)

Bought one of those Blue passes. First time I have ever bought a pass as I tend to like variety. But what sealed the deal is I have 2 kids going into 6th grade and Blue confirmed they will later in the year be selling $60 passes just for 6th graders. 3 of us getting unlimited skiing 80 miles away for a total of $520 was too good to pass up.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 22, 2018)

Jully said:


> That is quite cheap. Are the passes there usually that low?



It was $449 last year this time.  I guess they are trying to capture some of the skiers who used to buy the no-longer-available weekday pass.  Best place to ski bumps south of Killington!


----------



## Pez (Feb 22, 2018)

Got an email from Butternut:

299 adults, 99 for kids

I can't remember what i paid last year.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 23, 2018)

Cannon has just rolled back all their passes at huge discounts to  prices of 8 years ago to celebrate their 80th year.NH resident now only $549.Wow!http://www.cannonmt.com/season-passes.html


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 23, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon has just rolled back all their passes at huge discounts to  prices of 8 years ago to celebrate their 80th year.NH resident now only $549.Wow!http://www.cannonmt.com/season-passes.html



$546 ages 30-64


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 25, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> $546 ages 30-64



Glad to see the B&B is back for another year. I had that last season coupled with Pico.  It was a good value and probably my new "add on" to Pico now that Max is gone.


----------



## skimagic (Feb 26, 2018)

Pez said:


> Got an email from Butternut:
> 
> 299 adults, 99 for kids
> 
> I can't remember what i paid last year.




Catamount down the road is $395 adult right now, includes skiing now til end of season.


----------



## nycskier (Feb 27, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> Blue Mountain in Pa released their early price for an unlimited pass $399
> They have a limited # at this tier.



Blue Mountain is on the Ikon pass. For an extra $200 you can get:

Unlimited access: Winter Park Resort, Copper Mountain Resort, Eldora Mountain Resort, Squaw Valley Alpine Meadows (holiday restrictions), Big Bear Mountain Resort, June Mountain, Tremblant, Blue Mountain, Snowshoe Mountain.

Five days, with holiday restrictions, at each of these resorts: Steamboat, Mammoth Mountain, Deer Valley Resort, Jackson Hole Mountain Resort, Big Sky Resort, Stratton, Killington Resort, Revelstoke Mountain Resort, Sugarbush Resort.

Five days combined, with holiday restrictions at all, at: Aspen Snowmass’ Aspen Mountain, Snowmass, Aspen Highlands, Buttermilk; AltaSnowbird; SkiBig3’s Banff Sunshine, Lake Louise, Mt. Norquay and the New England trio of Sunday River, Sugarloaf and Loon Mountain.

Even if you only do 3 days at any of those other mountains it is worth it to get the the Ikon pass vs the Blue Mountain pass.


----------



## spiderpig (Feb 27, 2018)

nycskier said:


> Blue Mountain is on the Ikon pass. For an extra $200 you can get:
> 
> Unlimited access: Winter Park Resort, Copper Mountain Resort, Eldora Mountain Resort, Squaw Valley Alpine Meadows (holiday restrictions), Big Bear Mountain Resort, June Mountain, Tremblant, Blue Mountain, Snowshoe Mountain.
> 
> ...



wrong Blue Mountain


----------



## danimals (Feb 27, 2018)

Speaking of blue mountain, check out these base depths. I went and got my pass today. I was astounded at how deep they were, even with the recent weather 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Pez (Feb 27, 2018)

Damn.  Wouln't want to go off the side of those runs.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 27, 2018)

danimals said:


> Speaking of blue mountain, check out these base depths. I went and got my pass today. I was astounded at how deep they were, even with the recent weather



Nice!  Sorry to see they groomed the bumps on Challenge, but maybe that means they are getting ready to seed Razor's for spring bump season.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 28, 2018)

I tried to get my pass last night, but they were having issues with the system, so I just had a few beers and dinner.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 1, 2018)

Bromley passes out, adult highlights:
Full adult, 975
Value (non_hol). 475
Midweek , 275.

Jimney discount tickets with pass in case you want to mix it up.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Bromley passes out, adult highlights:
> Full adult, 975
> Value (non_hol). 475
> Midweek , 275.
> ...



Insane drop off between unlimited and blackout. How many blackouts are there??


----------



## skimagic (Mar 1, 2018)

Jully said:


> Insane drop off between unlimited and blackout. How many blackouts are there??



16 blackouts on value pass, standard holidays.
Midweek is a good deal, I might snap that up.
Early buy in rates and passes valid end if this season too.


----------



## machski (Mar 3, 2018)

New England (Boyne) Prices are posted,.$1079 gold (up $30, plus 50% off Boyne western resort tickets), $719 silver (up$20).  New Bronze + is $599 (sunday-friday, non holidays) and Bronze is $459 (up $40).

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Mar 3, 2018)

machski said:


> New England (Boyne) Prices are posted,.$1079 gold (up $30, plus 50% off Boyne western resort tickets), $719 silver (up$20).  New Bronze + is $599 (sunday-friday, non holidays) and Bronze is $459 (up $40).
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



I like the new Bronze Plus, but unfortunately I think I'm off Boyne again next year. Probably getting an Ikon and it just isn't practical to get a Boyne pass and an Ikon for me, even though I'd like to ski more than 5 days at SR/SL.

Interested to see Peaks. That's all I'm really waiting on to make a decision. I hope it is released during the flash sale haha. Guessing it'll be Monday or Tuesday for them.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 3, 2018)

Ragged $259 thru 4/1 then up to $289.  No blackouts

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## podunk77 (Mar 4, 2018)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged $259 thru 4/1 then up to $289.  No blackouts



They mention the price on their website but it doesn't seem to be purchase-able yet (the only pass you can put in your online shopping cart is the one from this year).  Spent my best day of skiing there this year... hope to do that x50 next year.


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2018)

podunk77 said:


> They mention the price on their website but it doesn't seem to be purchase-able yet (the only pass you can put in your online shopping cart is the one from this year).  Spent my best day of skiing there this year... hope to do that x50 next year.



On sale 3/14


----------



## WJenness (Mar 5, 2018)

Epic Pass getting a sweetener:

The Epic Pass, Epic 7-Day, and Epic 4-day passes will have direct-to-lift access to the Resorts of the Canadian Rockies in the 2018/19 winter Season!

Resorts of the Canadian Rockies include six ski resorts across Canada: Fernie Alpine Resort, Kimberley Alpine Resort and Kicking Horse Mountain Resort in British Columbia, Nakiska Ski Area in Alberta, and Mont-Sainte Anne and Stoneham in Quebec.

Passes to go on sale tomorrow (3/6), so far as I can tell, no pricing info yet.


----------



## Jully (Mar 5, 2018)

WJenness said:


> Epic Pass getting a sweetener:
> 
> The Epic Pass, Epic 7-Day, and Epic 4-day passes will have direct-to-lift access to the Resorts of the Canadian Rockies in the 2018/19 winter Season!
> 
> ...



Holy cow. 

One thing that is annoying is that all these additions are for the Epic Pass only (or 7 day). Local is left out.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 5, 2018)

I just bought my unlimited pass for Mountain Creek.   Usually their cheapest price is during the fall but this year it's now.  $259 and it includes the rest of this season which I don't need since I already have a pass.  But it's so cheap now I had to buy it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## boston_e (Mar 6, 2018)

Epic Pass is $899 Which includes six Free buddy tickets if you purchased by April 15


----------



## mbedle (Mar 6, 2018)

Epic Military passes next season. Active or retired military $99, dependents $99. Veterans $499 and dependents $499.


----------



## john1200c (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone heard anything about Peak passes for next year? Usually they would have come out with the "ski rest of this year, etc." stuff by now...


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 6, 2018)

The site says "coming soon"
It does say there will be a new Dining card add on.
Only available in the spring March & April buying period the Dining Card allows you to purchase a dining card at either $100, $250 or $500 values.  $100 cards carry an additional 10% in credit ($10), the $250 cards - 15% ($37.50) in credit and the $500 cards carry 20% ($100) in credit!  Cards will be printed separately from your season pass and one card can be added per season passholder.


----------



## Jully (Mar 6, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> The site says "coming soon"
> It does say there will be a new Dining card add on.
> Only available in the spring March & April buying period the Dining Card allows you to purchase a dining card at either $100, $250 or $500 values.  $100 cards carry an additional 10% in credit ($10), the $250 cards - 15% ($37.50) in credit and the $500 cards carry 20% ($100) in credit!  Cards will be printed separately from your season pass and one card can be added per season passholder.



That is a nice perk. Sunday River has dining cards at 20% off as well for season pass holders. I actually find it nice and you can use them at the restaurants on the mountain too (in the hotels).


----------



## Jully (Mar 6, 2018)

john1200c said:


> Anyone heard anything about Peak passes for next year? Usually they would have come out with the "ski rest of this year, etc." stuff by now...



They've always come out in early March. It should be sometime this week. Since they compete pretty heavily with the Boyne pass I think, they'll want to release it sometime during the Boyne flash sale which ends Sunday.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 6, 2018)

Jully said:


> That is a nice perk. Sunday River has dining cards at 20% off as well for season pass holders. I actually find it nice and you can use them at the restaurants on the mountain too (in the hotels).


Did this two years - for the kids. They ended up treating friends to lunch, buying Gatorade and candy - $100 was gone within a month for each kid lol. Back to doling out $ day to day even though I don't save 20%.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2018)

And the Epic Pass comes in at $899 for about a billion resorts with some day restrictions that will likely require a few spread sheets to fully figure out!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2018)

Stratton, with some Ikon info mixed in: https://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/tickets-and-passes/2018-2019-season-passes

Looks like the Value pass went up, but they also nixed a few midweek blackout dates for February vacation week.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2018)

peaks prices for next season:
 	Explorer $629, up from $599 
   	Ranger $529, up from $499 
   	Traveler $429, up from $299


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Mar 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> peaks prices for next season:
> Explorer $629, up from $599
> Ranger $529, up from $499
> Traveler $429, up from $299



ok.. not as bad as I thought

EDIT: still the best pass for an eastern skier IMO


----------



## Jully (Mar 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> peaks prices for next season:
> Explorer $629, up from $599
> Ranger $529, up from $499
> Traveler $429, up from $299



$30 increase over 2 years isn't bad at all.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2018)

drjeff said:


> And the Epic Pass comes in at $899 for about a billion resorts with some day restrictions that will likely require a few spread sheets to fully figure out!



i haven't really done a year over year look but i was hoping for some $$ reduction with the added competition from max pass.   at quick glance looks like Epic upped the benefits on the pass but kept the price same(ish).


----------



## WJenness (Mar 7, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> peaks prices for next season:
> Explorer $629, up from $599
> Ranger $529, up from $499
> Traveler $429, up from $299



Correction on Traveler price: $329

Probably why it got pulled yesterday.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2018)

WJenness said:


> Correction on Traveler price: $329
> 
> Probably why it got pulled yesterday.


That's much better. I'll likely stick with the Traveler again this season for $329. For $429 it was back to Boyne. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Mar 7, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> i haven't really done a year over year look but i was hoping for some $$ reduction with the added competition from max pass.   at quick glance looks like Epic upped the benefits on the pass but kept the price same(ish).


You meant Ikon I assume.  I think it held Epic price down, bet it would have been a bit more than it is without Ikon this year.  This assumption is due to the amount of revenue share Vail will be doing with the pass this year vs previous years which were almost 100% inside Vail's portfolio.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MountSnow (Mar 7, 2018)

2018-19 Peak Passes are now on sale!

Full release here: 
www.mountsnow.com/media-room/2018-2019-peak-pass/

*Peak Pass Options for 2018-19*
*Explorer Pass:* Access to unlimited skiing and riding, starting at $399 for children ages 7 to 17, and only $629 for adults aged 29 and older if purchased by April 30, 2018. Also features valuable benefits, including winter retail discounts and discounted access to summer attractions.
*Ranger Pass:* Priced at $529 for all ages, featuring only 11 blacked-out holiday dates.
*Drifter Pass:* Unlimited skiing and riding access for 18-29 year olds priced at $399.
*Traveler Pass:* Priced at $329 for all ages, featuring unlimited midweek-only skiing and riding.
*Scout Pass:* Priced at just $60, provides unlimited skiing and riding access to all seven resorts for children ages six and younger.

Spring pricing is valid until April 30, 2018 and includes access for the remainder of the 2017-18 season.


----------



## Jully (Mar 7, 2018)

MountSnow said:


> 2018-19 Peak Passes are now on sale!
> 
> Full release here:
> www.mountsnow.com/media-room/2018-2019-peak-pass/
> ...



Excellent that the price increase was nothing from last year to this year and next year's passes only have a modest $30 increase! Thank-you!


----------



## MountSnow (Mar 7, 2018)

Jully said:


> Excellent that the price increase was nothing from last year to this year and next year's passes only have a modest $30 increase! Thank-you!



You're welcome!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 7, 2018)

Jully said:


> Excellent that the price increase was nothing from last year to this year and next year's passes only have a modest $30 increase! Thank-you!



Much better than I expected.


----------



## jmgard (Mar 7, 2018)

Been thinking of mixing it up by doing a Cannon or Bolton (depending on where I live next year) or something else, but the Peak Drifter is such a good deal I don't know if I can justify that...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2018)

machski said:


> You meant Ikon I assume.  I think it held Epic price down, bet it would have been a bit more than it is without Ikon this year.  This assumption is due to the amount of revenue share Vail will be doing with the pass this year vs previous years which were almost 100% inside Vail's portfolio.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes. Meant ikon. Thanks.


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2018)

Here’s a new one. The Sun N Snow Pass; Cranmore and BW, Sun-Fri w/blackouts. $519. 

That’s of interest to me but it’s priced too high. If they made it midweek and priced it at $379 like the Bold/Beautiful I’d be in. My wife loves both of those hills. 

Neither of those passes are on the BW site for some reason. They’re on the Cranmore and Cannon sites. Also, there’s a price deadline on the BB pass of May 31st. Normally it’s Nov. 30th. 

Definitely getting a Peaks Traveler but I need a second pass and I have no idea what to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2018)

That pass seems like it is targeted towards retirees in the Valley who like mellow terrain and avoid Saturday crowds

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Mar 9, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> That pass seems like it is targeted towards retirees in the Valley who like mellow terrain and avoid Saturday crowds
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



My aunt who is retired and living in the valley has had the pass the last two years and loves it. Precisely the demographic.


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2018)

Jully said:


> My aunt who is retired and living in the valley has had the pass the last two years and loves it. Precisely the demographic.



Whoops, I assumed it was new. Great pass if you live there.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2018)

Edd said:


> Here’s a new one. The Sun N Snow Pass; Cranmore and BW, Sun-Fri w/blackouts. $519.
> 
> That’s of interest to me but it’s priced too high. If they made it midweek and priced it at $379 like the Bold/Beautiful I’d be in. My wife loves both of those hills.
> 
> ...



Strange it is on the Cannon site seeing it has nothing to do with Cannon


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Strange it is on the Cannon site seeing it has nothing to do with Cannon



Bold/Beautiful.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2018)

Edd said:


> Bold/Beautiful.



right but the sun n snow pass is on there also?


----------



## nycskier (Mar 9, 2018)

MountSnow said:


> 2018-19 Peak Passes are now on sale!
> 
> Full release here:
> www.mountsnow.com/media-room/2018-2019-peak-pass/
> ...



Does Peaks pass include free skiing for the rest of this season or do they only work starting next season?


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> right but the sun n snow pass is on there also?



No, each pass is at the respective mountain, but neither is on BW’s site. Sorry that wasn’t clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2018)

Edd said:


> No, each pass is at the respective mountain, but neither is on BW’s site. Sorry that wasn’t clear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Light shines on marblehead. got it.


----------



## Jully (Mar 9, 2018)

Edd said:


> No, each pass is at the respective mountain, but neither is on BW’s site. Sorry that wasn’t clear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They are actually. Just under a different tab: "Resort Partner Passes" http://brettonwoods.com/Winter_Sports/Alpine/resort_partner_passes#top


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2018)

nycskier said:


> Does Peaks pass include free skiing for the rest of this season or do they only work starting next season?



In the fine print on the hyper link....

"[FONT=&quot]Spring pricing is valid until April 30, 2018, and includes access for the remainder of the 2017-18 season."[/FONT]


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2018)

Burke is $599 for an adult.  Given the competition, this doesn’t seem like that good of a deal.  But they have a somewhat captive audience.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 11, 2018)

Pats Peak is $222 for 19-29 year olds... all season, no blackout dates, and includes the rest of this season... so use it 4 times and it has paid for itself. Not bad for a ski area so close to Boston.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think Gunstock has been posted:
https://www.gunstock.com/winter/passes/
$599 full pass for adults.

I don't know how this compares to last year. I have not been to Gunstock in a few years but with the end of Max I am looking at something closer to Boston to couple with my Pico pass for quick midweek or the occasional weekend when I don't head to the Upper Valley.  Right now B&B at Cannon is the front runner.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2018)

Just FYI, BB only gives weekend days very early or late season. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 12, 2018)

Edd said:


> Just FYI, BB only gives weekend days very early or late season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Thanks Edd, yes the BB is more limited.  I am in VT most weekends so I am thinking the one free ticket it comes with along with a handful of midweek ski days will make BB worthwhile. I had it in the past and it was pretty good.  I am not a BW guy but on a nice day when the glades are in I really enjoy it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 12, 2018)

Edd said:


> Just FYI, BB only gives weekend days very early or late season.
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


It is valid from this Sunday everyday for the rest of the season.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2018)

just announced this morning (i think)



> Crested Butte, Okemo, and Mount Sunapee join the Epic Pass! The Epic Pass, Epic Local Pass, Epic 7-Day, and Epic 4-Day passes will have access at Crested Butte, Okemo and Mount Sunapee for the 2018-19 winter season. Season passes for the 2018-19 winter season are on sale now at www.epicpass.com with only $49 down – and, six buddy tickets if purchased by April 15.



http://news.vailresorts.com/corporate/cbmr.htm


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 15, 2018)

I thought Killington pricing was out today?  Maybe tomorrow after the early pricing for the spring pass ends today?


----------



## boston_e (Mar 15, 2018)

billo said:


> I thought Killington pricing was out today?  Maybe tomorrow after the early pricing for the spring pass ends today?


Copper released theirs today so I’d assume Killington is not far behind.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 16, 2018)

Sunapee's are up.

http://mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/rates/seasonpass.asp

Early pricing:
$949 full pass which gets you the Vail discount
$649 Blast+


----------



## bluebird (Mar 17, 2018)

Jay's are posted.
https://book.jaypeakresort.com/ecomm/shop/merchandise/8101337/en-US/?productsupercategoryid=17

Jay only adult $699
Jay/Burke adult $799

Until 5/13


----------



## cdskier (Mar 19, 2018)

Sugarbush announced their pass prices this weekend. No increases from last year.

http://www.sugarbush.com/plan/season-passes/

Premium Pass (unlimited access to Lincoln Peak and Mt Ellen)
Child (6 & under) $40
Youth (7 - 18 ) $349
For20s (19 - 29) $349
For30s (30-39) $549
Adult (40 - 64) $799
Senior (65 - 79) $699
Silver Senior (80 - 89) $149
90 & Up FREE

Value Pass
Unlimited daily access to Mt. Ellen. Access to Lincoln Peak midweek, non-holiday. Access to Lincoln Peak early/late season (when Mt. Ellen is closed).
Youth (7 - 18 ) $249
Adult (40 - 79) $549

And Premium passholders are entitled to the 50% off discount for day tickets at other Mountain Collective resorts.

Prices valid until May 9


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 19, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Sugarbush announced their pass prices this weekend. No increases from last year.
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/plan/season-passes/
> 
> ...


That For30s pass isn't bad at all!
Too bad Sugarbush wasn't closer - its about 3.5 hrs from me.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 19, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> That For30s pass isn't bad at all!
> Too bad Sugarbush wasn't closer - its about 3.5 hrs from me.



Yes...it is an excellent value (I'm under $18/day right now). I was quite happy when they introduced a pass for that age range a couple years ago as I personally benefited from it. I'm now paying basically half of what I paid for a full "adult" pass 3 years ago. (granted, full adults at SB are also paying less now than they were 3 years ago).


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 22, 2018)

Killington is out...and they raised their prices.  $939 for a full season pass, up from $899 last year.

Can also buy a year round pass for $99/month.

Pico stays the same at $399, but kids 7-12 is up $20 from last season to $199.


----------



## machski (Mar 22, 2018)

billo said:


> Killington is out...and they raised their prices.  $939 for a full season pass, up from $899 last year.
> 
> Can also buy a year round pass for $99/month.
> 
> Pico stays the same at $399, but kids 7-12 is up $20 from last season to $199.


Don't forget VT tax, that's extra.  Just over $1000 with it.  Boyne NE unlimited still more.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## p_levert (Mar 22, 2018)

FWIW, there is a serious discount for seniors (65-79), it's 569 vs 939.  And the M-F pass is 519 for all ages, so no senior would mess with that.

All in all, a very lame discount at other Powdr resorts (20% off, big deal).

Kmart is a bit pricey, but it really does offer a lot and is very well located for lots of people.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 23, 2018)

billo said:


> Killington is out...and they raised their prices.  $939 for a full season pass, up from $899 last year.
> 
> Can also buy a year round pass for $99/month.
> 
> Pico stays the same at $399, but kids 7-12 is up $20 from last season to $199.



Although it seems as if they are not offering the $25 “Beast bucks” on the Pico Pass so in effect it went up $25.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 23, 2018)

I wonder if any resort will adopt more of a Las Vegas style ticket pricing system.

Give the cheapest season passes to the people (30+ year olds) who spend the most amount of money on other services, and give them really cheap children tickets.

Stop giving college kids the best deals.  They spend the absolute least amount of money at your resort and are likely to ski the most days.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2018)

billo said:


> Stop giving college kids the best deals.  They spend the absolute least amount of money at your resort and are likely to ski the most days.



I wonder how much data resorts have to date about the conversion from the cheaper "college/20 somethings adult passes" to the full price "real adult" passes.  I know from having talked to many a marketing person in the Peak organization, that the theory is to get the college/20 somethings essentially locked into their mountain out of a sense of loyalty from being a pass holder for previous years, and then in essence make some of the money back as they get older and presumably start using childrens programs and/or bringing a number of friends with them to the mountain who purchase tickets, rentals, lessons, food and beverages, etc...

It seems like from my perspective that for many the "brand loyalty" thing isn't as strong as it used to be these days with that target demographic.....


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2018)

billo said:


> I wonder if any resort will adopt more of a Las Vegas style ticket pricing system.
> 
> Give the cheapest season passes to the people (30+ year olds) who spend the most amount of money on other services, and give them really cheap children tickets.
> 
> Stop giving college kids the best deals.  They spend the absolute least amount of money at your resort and are likely to ski the most days.


But keeping the college kids with no money skiing will keep them skiing when they get older and bring their kids and in theory make more money.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I wonder how much data resorts have to date about the conversion from the cheaper "college/20 somethings adult passes" to the full price "real adult" passes.  I know from having talked to many a marketing person in the Peak organization, that the theory is to get the college/20 somethings essentially locked into their mountain out of a sense of loyalty from being a pass holder for previous years, and then in essence make some of the money back as they get older and presumably start using childrens programs and/or bringing a number of friends with them to the mountain who purchase tickets, rentals, lessons, food and beverages, etc...
> 
> It seems like from my perspective that for many the "brand loyalty" thing isn't as strong as it used to be these days with that target demographic.....



I have no brand loyalty at 50. It is all about me, my wallet and what a Mtn offers me.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 23, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> But keeping the college kids with no money skiing will keep them skiing when they get older and bring their kids and in theory make more money.



I totally agree, but do you really think all the ski areas are working together to keep building the base of younger skiers?

Not sure what the right balance, but ski areas should be rewarding their biggest spenders.  Giving discounts on food and lodging to passholders is the best way to track how much they spend as well.  I paid $399 for my Pico season pass last year, but you can be certain I spent many times that on food and lessons for my kids.  Since I scanned my pass for all these purchases they know exactly how much revenue I generated.

I have no brand loyalty either, but I might if a selling point of the resort was "fewer college kids, who are skiing for 1/3 the price you paid."


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2018)

billo said:


> I totally agree, but do you really think all the ski areas are working together to keep building the base of younger skiers?
> 
> Not sure what the right balance, but ski areas should be rewarding their biggest spenders.  Giving discounts on food and lodging to passholders is the best way to track how much they spend as well.  I paid $399 for my Pico season pass last year, but you can be certain I spent many times that on food and lessons for my kids.  Since I scanned my pass for all these purchases they know exactly how much revenue I generated.
> 
> I have no brand loyalty either, but I might if a selling point of the resort was "fewer college kids, who are skiing for 1/3 the price you paid."



When I was in my 20's I probably ate/drank more at ski areas then I did when I had kids. With kids we packed lunch.


----------



## speden (Mar 23, 2018)

I think the cheaper passes for college kids is mostly a case of supply and demand. The college kids don't have much money, so if you don't give them a big discount, they won't go skiing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 23, 2018)

theyre also some of your most likely mid week guests, and while they wont be big spenders, a hamburger here and a beer there on a Wednesday adds up.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> theyre also some of your most likely mid week guests, and while they wont be big spenders, a hamburger here and a beer there on a Wednesday adds up.



They probably eat more than retirees who are the other mid week guests.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 23, 2018)

billo said:


> Killington is out...and they raised their prices.  $939 for a full season pass, up from $899 last year.
> 
> Can also buy a year round pass for $99/month.
> 
> Pico stays the same at $399, but kids 7-12 is up $20 from last season to $199.


Can you pick and choose your months at the $99/month deal?  If so, that would be pretty cool to get a pass for December, January, February and March for $400 instead of $939.  I'm sure they didn't set it up that way though, it would be too beneficial to us.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Can you pick and choose your months at the $99/month deal?  If so, that would be pretty cool to get a pass for December, January, February and March for $400 instead of $939.  I'm sure they didn't set it up that way though, it would be too beneficial to us.



no 99 X 12 so 1188 instead of 939


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 23, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> no 99 X 12 so 1188 instead of 939


I figured as much, just thinking it would be cool to have a $99 pick-your-months option.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2018)

That Beast 365 pass with the 99 a month charge, if you're a K regular and also use their non snow facilities on even a once a month basis during the non season is a really a GREAT deal!!

If one is say a full time local who skis/boards and also golfs/mtn bikes, then that is a phenomenal deal!!


----------



## skiur (Mar 23, 2018)

drjeff said:


> That Beast 365 pass with the 99 a month charge, if you're a K regular and also use their non snow facilities on even a once a month basis during the non season is a really a GREAT deal!!
> 
> If one is say a full time local who skis/boards and also golfs/mtn bikes, then that is a phenomenal deal!!



Yes it is, unfortunately for the other 90% of the Killington clientele it's just another price increase.  Hey they gotta pay for the 16 million in improvements this summer.  It would be nice if they gave us a better incentive to visit powdr resorts out west but they don't so I won't.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 23, 2018)

im not sure where to put this, and I don't deem it threadworthy. but I have a flutter of excitement as I just applied for a corporate counsel job with vail in broomfield co, for which I am completely qualified. this could be interesting...


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> im not sure where to put this, and I don't deem it threadworthy. but I have a flutter of excitement as I just applied for a corporate counsel job with vail in broomfield co, for which I am completely qualified. this could be interesting...



You have experience with compliance in relation to public lands?

In all seriousness, good luck.  That would be a sweet gig for you.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> im not sure where to put this, and I don't deem it threadworthy. but I have a flutter of excitement as I just applied for a corporate counsel job with vail in broomfield co, for which I am completely qualified. this could be interesting...


Best of luck!

When can we come visit?


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 23, 2018)

Here is another one for you:
https://www.goinhouse.com/jobs/4647088-corporate-counsel-at-terumobct


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 23, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> You have experience with compliance in relation to public lands?
> 
> In all seriousness, good luck.  That would be a sweet gig for you.




more that they were looking for 3 years experience in a large in house legal dept, and I have 5. the application also requires you to certify a minimum of blue square skiing proficiency


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 23, 2018)

ikon just announced spring access at winter park, squaw, and mammoth after april 9 if you buy now. I'm not going to California this spring, but they have a ton of snow and could keep their seasons going well into may and beyond.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 25, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I have no brand loyalty at 50. It is all about me, my wallet and what a Mtn offers me.



This! It becomes bargain hunting time!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 25, 2018)

Best of Luck! You're gonna need one heck of an addition on the house for all the guest rooms! ;-)


----------



## cdskier (Mar 25, 2018)

billo said:


> Stop giving college kids the best deals.  They spend the absolute least amount of money at your resort and are likely to ski the most days.



Not sure I agree with that. I see an awful lot of the young people drinking beers at the bar on the mountain. Many take a few runs and spend more time in the bar than on the slopes.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## prsboogie (Sep 27, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Not sure I agree with that. I see an awful lot of the young people drinking beers at the bar on the mountain. Many take a few runs and spend more time in the bar than on the slopes.


I think if you compared the number at the bar during the day versus the number of passes sold and compare it to adult passes and drinkers I the ratio is lower on the twenties passes. This is of course me talking completely out of my A$$

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

